# What to do untill next year



## carl (5 Jun 2006)

Be cause of an unfortunate medical condition which made me need to have a small operation, they put my application to the comm res (as a sigop) on hold until I had it done and it all healed. I just had my operation and it should be healed fairly soon, sometime next moth I should be able to continure the recruiting process. But by then it will be way to late to get into the basic training for this year (if it hasn't already started by then). So if I join now what can I expect to do this summer (or whats left of it if any by then) and all of next year? Keep in mind that ill be in my first year of college next year. I was really counting on getting the money to pay for college with the reserves so this kinda sucks.


----------



## Andyd513 (15 Jun 2006)

Depending on where you are applying you may be able to get on weekend BMQ in the fall. I know my unit is at least trying to accomplish this with our brigade. I definitely say depends on the unit - until this year mine would only send new recruits to the comm res school in Shilo.


----------



## RossF (22 Jun 2006)

Andy_d said:
			
		

> until this year mine would only send new recruits to the comm res school in Shilo.



Which could be a good thing..might help prevent too many CaranKangs from marching around!


----------

